
IOS color picker the easy way - gpambrozio
http://blog.codecropper.com/2011/04/ios-color-picker-the-easy-way/
======
gpambrozio
This is my first technical post, so I'd like to hear from you what you think
of it. Good points? bad points? Any feedback is appreciated

